# Time flies by



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 1, 2008)

Time flies by and we seem to be standing.Today its my 20th birthday, it doesn't seem much but it seem like only yesterday I was in kindergarten, going on the first day of school or taking the first step in to my high school's yard.Just like that you get from young to old without realizing when did time passed so fast.I realize now how insignificant we are and maybe that is why we are so aggressive during our life, obsessed by the idea of leaving our mark on history, that is why we do stupid things and everything seems so passing.In closure I say to myself "Happy Birthday!" because only I know what I really want...


----------



## timshatz (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Konigstiger! Hope you have many more, off into the 90s. 

Stop thinking about it so much. Once you've gotten to the point you are at, go off, find something fun to do with friends or some chick and have a good time. If you are right, and your logic seems fine, then your options are to have a good time or a bad one. 

Go for the good one!

Anyway, Happy Birthday!


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

True, Tim! We all get dealt certain cards, but to a large extent life is what you make it. 

Today is the land mark of 20 years on the planet, but it's also the beginning of the rest of your life  

(Nice to know there are about 50 people around the world who give a damn about ya too!)


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday Konig !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2008)

Again Happy Birthday !!!!! 

It is true time flies but looking at our hildren only we can see how fast .


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday Konig, and I know what you mean. I'm already in my last year of High School! It doesn't feel right haha.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

WHAT are you moaning about....? I'm 3f*cking9...!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright, I'll bite... what do you really want?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

less work, mere pay, mere holidays....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, 20, more than half my life ago...

Happy birthday. Enjoy many more.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> less work, mere pay, mere holidays....



Stand in line...everyone wants those things...few get it...more get it too late...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2008)

20 and your griping? I've been out of high school longer than that!

Chin up Konig! Everything will be good. And remember, you have a great support system here!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah mate, I sometimes feel that way, but when I look at my son it reminds me of how great a life I have at this moment. Happy birthday.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday konig!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> 20 and your griping? I've been out of high school longer than that!
> 
> Chin up Konig! Everything will be good. And remember, you have a great support system here!


Are we turning this into a support group??


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi my name is Heinz,

I have a drinking problem,

I keep spilling it..............


Well personaly man being 20 and worrying about time is maybe a little premature. Still this is coming from an 18 year old


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the support but I didn't say that I have problems or anything, that was just a thought I had then.2o years its not old but its the damn transition from being a teenager to an adult.


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Alex..! (Heinz)


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have a drinking problem.
I drink, get drunk, fall over. No problem.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 2, 2008)

A4K said:


> I don't have a drinking problem.
> I drink, get drunk, fall over. No problem.


----------

